# Large Egg-Shaped, Oval Poops



## cuppycakies (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi all! About a week ago, I adopted Hako from a rescue. He is a lionhead-ND mix, estimated to be 3 years of age. Today, I noticed that his poops look really egg-shaped and oval. They are quite big too. His diet consists of APD High Fiber Hay, Oxbow Essentials Adult Rabbit Food, and vegetables (chye sim, xiao bai cai, nai bai) He has been in a 'loaf' position a lot too, I'm not sure if he is just chillin or in pain perhaps?
In the top pic is his 'rounder' looking poop, bottom is his poop today. The gold coin has a diameter of 16.75mm, the silver is 18.50 mm
Should I be concerned? Thankful to have this community guiding me through!


----------



## Aki (Aug 12, 2017)

Some irregular poops aren't really a cause for concern and you can see there is a lot of hay in them which is good. They indicate a slight slowing in the guts (the poops aren't evacuated fast enough so two of them end up meshing into one big poop), which wouldn't be very surprising considering that rabbit just went through a big change of environment. Some rabbits are pretty sensitive - one of mine will have slow guts for a few days after a trip to the vet or going somewhere a bit far. It can also happen when the rabbit is moulting - mine had terrible moults this year and I had to watch their litterbox very closely.
To help, you can reduce the amount of pellets (how much of those is he eating?) to encourage him to eat more hay and give mainly wet leafy greens (I don't know what those you mention are exactly, but more from the chicory/lettuce family, not cabbage which has a tendancy to make everyone gassy which doesn't really help) as vegetables to help things to move. If you can, giving some grass to make him eat more fibers is also good. As long as the rabbit is eating normally, that the quantity of poops is about normal and that the rabbit isn't showing real signs of pain (laying in his litterbox, pressing his belly on the floor, never laying down completely in a relaxed position, grinding his teeth, trembling...) and is moving around, I wouldn't be too alarmed for now. Keep an eye on the litterbox and on his hay consumption. That's not really scientific, but I noticed music tends to relax my rabbits a lot so when they are stressed, I play songs for them - I think they associate it with 'normal' as I listen to a lot of music and also it drowns out outside noises which tend to make them tense when they are nervous. I put records on for them at my parents house last month as they wouldn't eat and poop well after the trip and I felt like it helped even if my parents were looking at me like I was crazy ^^


----------



## stevesmum (Aug 12, 2017)

I would keep a close eye on him and make sure he eats lots of hay and drinks lots of water. He looks slightly uncomfortable in those pictures. Hope he'll be ok soon!


----------

